# working as freelancer



## link (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi,

I got a freelance software company in Belgium and where thinking about moving to Dubai.

My wife got a job offer to go work and live over there the only thing we do not know is how 
can I work as freelancer SharePoint project manager / developer in Dubai, what paperwork do i need to get and where can I find information regarding this topic?

I would like to keep my company in Belgium just want to work from over there and maybe find a consultancy company where I can work for of with. 

Also are there opportunities over there for a freelancer?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

If you plan to work for yourself in the UAE, you will most likely need to set up a company and have a trade licence. The only exception is a few media licences via Media City.

The topic has been covered a few times so you may wish to do a search.


----------



## alixioo123 (Oct 23, 2012)

*working in Dubai Freelance...Laws....Requirements ect?*

Hellooo 

This is my first post on expat forum so go easy on me guys 

I was just reading this feed and it was exactly what I was going to ask.

I work as a freelance make-up artist and work in a few different countries over Europe and the USA. I am also looking in to moving to Dubai

Elphaba thanks for the link and the response you gave would this apply to be as well?

I also have a Brand over in the UK of Hair extensions and beauty products which if at later stage if it was possible I would like to maybe bring over as well, but firstly I would just like to find out some information.

Also I was wondering if you no any laws or requirements in the UAE (dubai) about semi permanent Make-up and medical tattooing? I've searched and searched but can find any information about it except a lot of people have it done out there?

I also provide treatments that are non surgical solutions for example;-
derma roller
microdermabrasion's
A-lift

I didn't know if you have to be attached to a clinic out there to provide all these services? 

If you have any information it would be great to speak to you as even before I joined this forum I had seem some of your posts from searches and you seem to have so much knowledge  I'd be so grateful either way.

Thank you anyway for reading and hope your having a nice day.

Alixioo


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

alixioo123 said:


> Hellooo
> 
> This is my first post on expat forum so go easy on me guys
> 
> ...



It sounds as if you'd need to set up a company, especially if you want to import items. I don't know what the regulations are regarding cosmetic treatments, but there are already masses of clinics in Dubai. I suggest you contact the Ministry of Health and ask them. You may also be able to rent a room as part of an established practice and work under their licence.

Whilst purely cosmetic tattooing is illegal, medical tattooing is permitted and I certainly know of people with tattooed eyebrows, so there are places that provide that too.


----------



## alixioo123 (Oct 23, 2012)

Thank you very much for your information. I will contact the Ministry of Health and see what my options are.

Thanks
Alixioo


----------



## alixioo123 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hello

Sorry for Such a Late Reply I understand it was a while ago I asked the questin about working as a free lancer in the UAE-Dubai.

I have tired to contact the MOH over and over again with no success. So I eventually went to the UAE in London to ask the questions about visas and if I would be able to attain one to work over there as a free lancer.

My questions were all answered but it seems all to easy? 
They said its fine for me to work as a free lancer over there and do my permeant make up and para medical tattooing, and that I didn't need to get a visa I will be able to get one from the airport and they will sign it and thats it :s.....

I understand they know what they are talking about but I feel like its to easy to do that? Surely I must have to do something else? So why isn't everyone doing it?

If you could shine your light on this and if it sounds the normal practise that great imm get on and do it.

Thanks
Alexandria Oxspring


----------



## alixioo123 (Oct 23, 2012)

*VISA's Working as a Freelancer HELPPP*

Hello

Im trying to get details about how I could work as a freelancer in the UAE. This is proving very hard as everyone i talk to says something different, even official people at the embassy.

I have tired to contact the MOH over and over again with no success. So I eventually went to the UAE embassy in London to ask the questions about visas and if I would be able to attain one to work over there as a free lancer(self employed)

My questions were all answered but it seems all to easy? 
They said its fine for me to work as a free lancer over there and do my permeant make up and para medical tattooing and skin care, and that I didn't need to get a visa from them I will be able to get one from the airport and they will sign it and thats it :s.....

I understand they know what they are talking about but I feel like its to easy to do that? And this also contradicts what i've been told from people who live there already? Surely I must have to do something else? So why isn't everyone doing it?

If any one could shine your light on this and if it sounds the normal practise that great ill get on and do it.

Thanks
Alexandria Oxspring


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

alixioo123 said:


> They said its fine for me to work as a free lancer over there and do my permeant make up and para medical tattooing, and that I didn't need to get a visa I will be able to get one from the airport and they will sign it and thats it :s.....


There certainly is some confusion here, they probably are referring to the fact that you can get a visa on arrival and hence do need to apply for a visit-visa before hand. As far as being able to do freelance work on that visa (the one granted on arrival), that is incorrect. 



alixioo123 said:


> I understand they know what they are talking about but I feel like its to easy to do that? Surely I must have to do something else? So why isn't everyone doing it?


I can confidently say it is not as easy as just coming out here and starting to do freelance work. All manner of work requires a work-visa, whether it be freelance, regular employment or entrepreneurship, also regardless of the industry. 

Whether freelance is possible or not depends again on your industry/field of work etc.. These links might help:

Home - Legal Business Structures (for main-land business setup)

Contact Us (you might want to try getting touch with them, you definitely will have better chances of actually getting in touch with someone)

Also these discussion will give you an idea about freezone's:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/60411-virtuzone-reviews.html
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du.../91621-any-one-set-up-small-business-uae.html


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

You've asked this question before and I told you then that you would need to set up a company in order to work.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...s-living-dubai/129897-working-freelancer.html

You will not get a residency visa at the airport! In order to work, in any capacity, you must have a residency visa. If you are not an employee then you have to set up a company in order to get a visa and labour card.


----------

